# Piranha Drawing



## EddieH (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm really into drawing piranha so I did some drawings of one of my favorite fishes.



























EddieH
www.eddietheartist.com


----------



## s10blazed (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, those are really neat. It looks like you have a good hand at drawing. I like how each one has a different cartoony expression. Excellent work.

P.S. - Can you draw trucks? I've been looking to have a cartoon-ish rendering done of my pickup truck to have cut into a vinyl sticker. If you're up for it I'd throw a few bucks your way. PM or e-mail me if you want to discuss it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

DAMN ur good!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Those drawings are sweet man!
Maybe a cool logo for P-Fury or something? or a design for some new T-Shirts?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Them things are sweet, You know how easily that big one could be made into a decal? If you are interested in something like that let me know, we can work something out. I have been looking for some cool piranha pictures to make decals out of.


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Verry nice


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

yea, those are definately awesome...need to talk to the big dogs on this site and see if you can get involved wit some logos on the new merchandise when it is available.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

:welcome:

welcome to the site and thanks for sharing those awesome pics!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome work man. I took some time and checked out your sketchbook and your whole site as for that matter and loved it all. Loved the hellgirl sketchs. You should draw some more piranha artwork, id love to see some more.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

While I was cutting out some decals for some customers and seen this post, I made one f these real quick while I was making me a pfury decal for my tank. I am going to redo it a little smaller in black though.

If you are interested in drawing some more pictures of piranha and selling the rights for decal use let me know. This one turned out nice.

The P Fury decal I wanted for one of my tanks.









Here is your drawing made into a decal, looks badass


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

cool


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

amazing drawings

i love all the different expression pics


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man u got talent!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Great work


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That is some awesome ass sh*t there man! Nice Job!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wicked drawings man, look very good awesome decals


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Those drawings are breathtaking man...honestly...You should definitely contact Xenon (This site Admin)...and show him your talents...I guarentee he would love for you to do some artwork for Piranha-Fury.

Excellent work.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Man, i would love to have some talent to draw. where can i get some cool decals like this?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Excellent drawings and W E L C O M E !!! Those would be excellent decals to put on tanks.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

I was just looking through your website, amazing.

Welcome to Pirnaha Fuy. Do you have piranha?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

evermore said:


> Man, i would love to have some talent to draw. where can i get some cool decals like this?


yeah i want some too!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

:nod: those are nice


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thats nice. Where can i get the piranha decal


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

only a matter of time before one of these becomes a tattoo.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Great work. I need a cartoon Geryi pic/decal for my 75gal. Can you hook it up???


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

that mega music video in his website is cool too


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Sweet artwork. Keep it coming!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Those are awesome! You should make a "WARNING" piranha sign


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn man real nice







You have a money making talent there for real.


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Great Stuff









Great Stuff


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

Amazing Dude... great art work....
Wow.....


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice artwork


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You got some serious talent, mate








All them different expressions those P's have - almost like an Amazonian version of Finding Nemo!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome drawings man! How about some serra sketches like a rhom?


----------

